# 7 seconds on stock-block RB26!



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Bet the engine gets replaced every other race though.




> Manny Cruz's tube chassis sentra
> 
> Has made over a dozen passes, six passes being in the 7 second range and six passes in the eight second range. The best so far (that I know of) is 7.57 @ 179, car weighs 2450lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

bring back an old thread but this is how we should be looking at our cars .. this guy is either cheap or he knows something a lot of us on here do not ( yes speaking for myself ) awsome ...


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Looks like a dry ice intercooler, or the dry sump tank


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

To have the torque it has, there's plenty of NOS going on there I'd say which is cool, also at 2400lb its very light, well setup and I bet it would leave like a biarch,

well done.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Now this is the RB I grew up worshiping,the power,the ability to do this,not the way some on here make it out to be the frailest thing nissan ever put out.


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

ye I had a massive spec list ready for my current upgrade, then I had someone I trusted a bit more than some of the things said on this forum, and my spec list is now half the size but still aiming for the same power. :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

i think from all the stuff that is said that we must have to acheive BHP on the forums and from tuners Tomie, hks, mines , nismo , pauter , h beam, i beam, wisco, and all the other issues that just get added on and on and on ..
This guys gets himself a RB26 makes a few select mods and hey hoo ..it dose 7 sec 1/4 on a standard RB26 ..I'm sure he checks after every couple of meets, but still what a machine and the man must have the biggest cones on that drivers seat.... its a sentra shell doing 7sec


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

gibson said:


> bring back an old thread but this is how we should be looking at our cars .. this guy is either cheap or he knows something a lot of us on here do not ( yes speaking for myself ) awsome ...


Well, he uses the correct intercooler for drag racing, so knows a hell of a lot more than the UK draggers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

*predicts a comment about tube frame cars and rear-seats*

But I say "nice one!" :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gibson said:


> its a sentra shell doing 7sec


looks like a E30 BMW to me


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Does he use the standard throttle body???


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

andreasgtr said:


> Does he use the standard throttle body???


yep...but with a little modification :thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

In what way have the throttle bodys been modified??? they are between the plemum and head!


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

That may be high power on stock parts, but; 

The engine could of only done under 50 miles, maybe under 20.

This could still be considered a reliable drag engine....even if it lasts 50 miles, say 10 to 20 passes on the 1/4, and trailored to the events.

I dont think you could bolt a T88 to a stock engine, run at 800bhp and expect it to last over 1000 miles, I would be very impressed to see that though, and want to know the tuning method !

An excellent acheivement, and all you need is a couple of good passes, and the guy saved himself thousands ££££ on tuning parts !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

In alot of cases its usually the tune that breaks parts not outright power.

He obviously has the intercooling and oil system sorted, not sure what fuel its running and as someone else said, you can be pretty sure its not a 30,000 mile used long motor in there.

Combine that with probably a 1.1 or 1.2 60ft and 1100kg with a very drag specific transmission and one can start to see that although a very good feat indeed, not too hard to believe.

We ran 10.2 in a heavy 4wd skyline with 100% stock internals too, stock head and cams etc, all old and well used, stock transmission, stock diffs etc, everyone said it couldn't be done or we were lying about the engine spec but it shows that to a point, you just don't need alot of the flash aftermarket parts alot of people think they do.

Rob


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We ran 10.2 in a heavy 4wd skyline with 100% stock internals too, stock head and cams etc, all old and well used, stock transmission, stock diffs etc, everyone said it couldn't be done or we were lying about the engine spec but it shows that to a point, you just don't need alot of the flash aftermarket parts alot of people think they do.
> 
> Rob


does this mean we are charged far too much money to achieve that little extra bhp and that ALL tuners are selling us alot of flash aftermarket parts we dont really need?


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

I think whats shown here is, as long as the motor is mapped well; stock parts can survive at high power, about 50/50:- its part luck and part tune/mechanical sympathy/milage....

having a full forged engine is kind of security or improving the odds against failure...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gtroc said:


> does this mean we are charged far too much money to achieve that little extra bhp and that ALL tuners are selling us alot of flash aftermarket parts we dont really need?


In some cases maybe, especially in the "up to 600hp" catagory.

We get it all the time where people have been told they MUST have a metal head gasket to over 1.2 bar which is absolute rubbish.

We also get people saying they've been told you MUST have forged pistons over 450bhp, also rubbish.

I assure you, its almost as easy to destroy a fully forged motor with bad setup or mapping as it is a stock one, so having a forged motor or all these upgraded parts isn't a free pass to reliability as many people think.

Basicly it boils down to the fact that in alot of medium power cases upgraded parts are not "needed" but a tuner may reccomend them or want them there for a sale and/or for a little extra insurance for himself.

I am 100% sure if we had have had a suitable transmission in the skyline mensioned above with the totally stock motor we would have run mid 9s reliably as we had to turn the power down to get the stock boxes to hold at mid to low 10s.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.

Good god. Wake up please.


Mick


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

See i fell into the you must have these brand name items at a cost, to acheive your required BHP bracket, and I must admit after working in the automotive industry for well over 14 years i still bought it all.

All i wanted was some one to tell me what a standard RB would handle this guy and RIPS has answered my question.
I know I know it has massive Nos supply and a huge over kill intercooler heat exchanger and so on... but i was told that Nos on standard internals was like pistons would come through the bonnet and the sky would fall me head you know the story. But the facts are there its still standard internals 

Thanks Rob I was still under the spell that 1.2 bar would kill a standard Head Gasket.. why because i had never seen a skyline do over 1.2 bar on standard HG only been told it won't. To quote RIPS ( not on this thread )its on a standard Crank again no one had tryed, so of course it couldn't be possible but hey hoo it dose 7,8,9,10,12 sec 1/4 and there still in one piece.
Also its those carefully selected items,cooling ,oiling, and the mapping. just my 2P


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.
> 
> Good god. Wake up please.
> 
> ...


Sorry i have woken up and wow its a 7sec sentra on standard internals. Ha ha ha


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.
> 
> Good god. Wake up please.Mick


You just can't help yourself can you Mick, and after you asked that we leave each others threads alone as it was getting out of hand.

Seeing as, once again, you want to start the shyte, please be specific about what exactly you feel is shyte in my post and don't bail and not reply when I once again come up with proof that what I say is 100% true and show that the way you do things is not the only way to get results.

I suppose your also saying that the 10.2 I did on stock internals, stock RB25 head with a stock box etc is also a fake?

Bring it Mick, I really want to hear your logic behind what comes out of your mouth.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

You gone to sleep Mick?? :bawling: :bawling: or have you just realised that your comments are the ones full of shyte and you have no comeback to facts?? 

To many stellas tonight mate?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

m6beg said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.
> 
> Good god. Wake up please.
> 
> ...



Well well well, there speaks the all knowing voice of experience, yet again!! :GrowUp: 

So, tell us all, oh wise one. 

Q: Just how many high powered RB motors have you built yourself?

Q: How many high powered RB motors have you mapped yourself?

Q: Just how many 7 seconds runs have your fully forged engines run?

A: NONE!! Yes, just the one answer for all three questions I'm afraid.

You have got to be the most fickle person on this forum Mick.

Example;

Not so long ago you were on your knees sucking Abbey Motorsport off, then not long after that you had them bent over while you did them from behind slagging them off, then shortly after that you're back on your knees sucking Perfect Touch off. This is not a slur on either Abbey Motorsport or Perfect Touch. It is just me dragging up the past for the purpose of this post. 

I know I know, tuners can't choose their paying customers, they have to take the numpties along with the decent ones. Mick however, is the former.

Mick you do yourself no favours at all with your childish and immature outbursts. Anyone with half a brain can see that you don't have the faintest idea of what you're even talking about. I used to have nothing but respect for you Mick, but that has all gone out of the window now. I think you're an idiot for behaving the way you do. If you were a child you'd be slapped and sent to bed without dinner, and grounded for a week or two.

Look at your outbursts towards Andy Barnes, that man goes faster in his sleep than you go when you're wide awake. Do you congratulate him on his times? Do you fcuk!! Yeah well done Mick.

Everytime Rick @ Endless posts, you ridicule him and try to make him look a cnut and fcuk up his business. Yeah well done again Mick.

Everytime Rob @ RIPS posts, you say he's talking bollox and try to belittle his achievements. Yeah well done yet again Mick.

Both of those people are 'paying' contributors on the forum, and quite frankly, I'm amazed that the Admin team have let you get away with it so long. I would have warned you, then banned you if you carried on, ages ago. So you own a famous car, big fcuking deal. That doesn't make you more important than anybody else on the forum Mick. Quite the opposite in fact, with that comes added responsibility. You could be a good ambassador for the Skyline community if you put your mind to it, and stopped behaving like a [email protected] Instead, all you do is embarrass everyone everytime you touch your keyboard. I don't think you embarrass yourself though, well if you do, you wouldn't notice something as trivial as that because you're too in love with yourself. Or should that be Tweenierob? Sorry Rob, that isn't a dig at you at all.

Mick, if you had half the skill or half the talent that engine builders have, you'd realise that all you do is talk utter utter shite. RIPS have proved beyond any doubt that you do not need to spend thousands of extra pounds on parts you do not need. Look at the car in this thread for more evidence, p1sses all over everything you have ever done doesn't it? Don't be bitter Mick, just because you've been bent over and rumped into buying stuff that you don't need, that doesn't mean we all have to be bent over and rumped does it?


I'm not so sure anymore, is it the car or is it Mick that is known as the Lemon?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyways enough now guys,it doesn't matter what anyone want to say,the truth is there in the pictures,it's not the first and i'm sure it wont be the last,you should see what some of the Puerto Rican guys get from their stock block and internals RBs,I must admit most have forged pistons but the rest is all nissan.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.
> 
> Good god. Wake up please.
> 
> ...


How on earth can you dispute or ridicule a fact? The guy has run the times, with that car with that motor. It may not last the next pass who knows, but the FACT is its been done, end of story and stupids posts. Next you're gonna try tell me the world isn't round but its shaped like a lemon?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> Next you're gonna try tell me the world isn't round but its shaped like a lemon?




Class reply mate

:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

I 'm also with these guys m6beg if you don't like the thread then move on ..nothing for you to see or comment on here your comments have no subtance and not backed by any fact. If they where then you would enter into conversation with Rob/Rips and we could once again have a 52 page slinging match that really moves all away from what we really want to talk about, and it really isn't that lemon car or how much you stroke it stroker.

Its like (cathrine tate) i 'm to shy don't look at me i'm to shy (m6beg)

no way no how interested in the politics of you, rips, perfect touch, abbey just want to own a GTR get good info and live in the fast lane as much and as often as i can. 

Well said boosted


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Look at your outbursts towards Andy Barnes, that man goes faster in his sleep than you go when you're wide awake. Do you congratulate him on his times? Do you fcuk!! Yeah well done Mick.





m6beg said:


> Awesome video.
> 
> Absolutely faultless.
> 
> ...


link to the thread 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87278-fuujin-8-27-real-vid-end-year-docu-vid-new.html

You aint been paying attention boosted :lamer: 




Smokey


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> link to the thread
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87278-fuujin-8-27-real-vid-end-year-docu-vid-new.html
> 
> ...



And how long ago was that? There has been a lot of water under the bridge since then. :blahblah: :blahblah: :chairshot 

Haha it's not as if they are mates is it, not judging by the last posts I've read lately.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD SO MUCH SHITE IN MY TIME ON HERE.
> 
> Good god. Wake up please.
> 
> Mick


   



m6beg said:


> Seen as you have been ranting about me and what I have been up to, after reading some of your post regarding me *slagging other tuners and owners*. I think you should wind you neck in. *I will always be the first to congratulate any of the GTR owners and tuners who achieve what they have set out to do, knowing first hand how hard it is to push the GTR to the limit.*


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Post a thread, wait 3 years, and people start replying.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Post a thread, wait 3 years, and people start replying.



LOL, I just looked at the original start date  

Better late than never I suppose :thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Well well well, there speaks the all knowing voice of experience, yet again!! :GrowUp:
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Post a thread, wait 3 years, and people start replying.


maybe they mature with age.....this ones looking quite tasty now :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

gibson said:


> See i fell into the you must have these brand name items at a cost, to acheive your required BHP bracket, and I must admit after working in the automotive industry for well over 14 years i still bought it all.
> internals
> 
> Thanks Rob I was still under the spell that 1.2 bar would kill a standard Head Gasket.. why because i had never seen a skyline do over 1.2 bar on standard HG only been told it won't. To quote RIPS ( not on this thread )its on a standard Crank again no one had tryed, so of course it couldn't be possible but hey hoo it dose 7,8,9,10,12 sec 1/4 and there still in one piece.
> Also its those carefully selected items,cooling ,oiling, and the mapping. just my 2P



i am running 1.4 bar on a standard head gasket and have been doing for the last 8 months !! 
i work on the premise that i will try out my own things if it goes tits up then i only have my self to blame ..
far to many lemmings about ...!!!

and as for rips.nz rob i have read many many of your posts ...in my eyes your the man !!..if i had the cash my car like many other peoples cars on here would be on it's way to nz for a full rips rebuild in the blink of an eye i have a lot of respect for you keep up the good work ...:thumbsup:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

It is true you can run 1.4 on stock head gaskets, but the rest is pure fantasy stock pistons are not going to survive the power needed to run seven second runs and the head gasket will not hold the pressure produced.

I did see a stock R33GTR with 2530s and fuel mods run a 11.3 but thats worlds away fron these claims


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

7s is hard to comprehend, though there is a drag car than ran consistent high 8s on a completely stock internal RB here in NZ for some time which an achievement in itself. I guess who is to say what is and isn't possible - especially if they haven't done it themselves?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Lith said:


> 7s is hard to comprehend, though there is a drag car than ran consistent high 8s on a completely stock internal RB here in NZ for some time which an achievement in itself.
> 
> 
> I guess who is to say what is and isn't possible - especially if they haven't done it themselves?


exactily ....:thumbsup:

i am not saying sevens is possible i am saying try to be more open minded and not just dismiss things out of hand without giving a logical and first hand proven explanation why certain thinks won't work... many times peole have done things which on paper won't work but they do in practice ..and also visa versa......


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cylinder pressure anyone?

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

HaHaHa,I love how there's always those to disput the actual.
Guys it's been done,get over it,do a search of Mielo's toy,you'll find the info,it's not its first run,Manny,Carlos and the guys have been running the Sentra for some time now.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> I guess who is to say what is and isn't possible - especially if they haven't done it themselves?


I agree, we ran stock pistons and a stock head gasket on a RB30 running 1.7 to 1.8 bar with quite a bit of NOS, I'm sure in the right car that was as light as the sentra it would have run 8s easy as (just as the S13 sylvia your talking about did), the motor was very reliable and is still running in a street car now 5 years later.

None of these 'knockers' seem to be giving any credit to the cars weight and setup, all the see is "7s" IMPOSSIBLE!!!:blahblah: 

I suppose alot of guys who have gone straight to all the flash parts rather than going down the "I'm on a very low budget, lets give it a go route" don't realise what can be done with stock parts if you set your mind to it.

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob,you remember those Sentra Classics,that's what they used to call them,back then,two 16 year girls could push that thing uphill in a hurry,they are so light.
I'm surprised they didn't use a Starlet,most of the cars at the Pan-Caribbean and Pan-American races I attended back then were,and most were rotaries doing 7s & 8s easily.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> None of these 'knockers' seem to be giving any credit to the cars weight and setup, all the see is "7s" IMPOSSIBLE!!!:blahblah:
> 
> I suppose alot of guys who have gone straight to all the flash parts rather than going down the "I'm on a very low budget, lets give it a go route" don't realise what can be done with stock parts if you set your mind to it.
> 
> Rob


The claim is can you get 940 bhp from a stock RB26 no head work or cams, that in itself is very hard to believe. No one is saying a 940bhp low weight car cannot run a 7 
And that does not look like a low budget build car to me, so why would he risk it?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

paul cawson said:


> The claim is can you get 940 bhp from a stock RB26 no head work or cams, that in itself is very hard to believe. No one is saying a 940bhp low weight car cannot run a 7
> And that does not look like a low budget build car to me, so why would he risk it?


There's alot of NOS going in there and from UK001 we found that a stock head/cams with a bit of NOS made pretty good power (10.7 full weight R33 GTR first time out)

Maybe they wanted to test the limits of the stock motors and found that they actually handled what they were doing quite well.

There is no question that a decent forged motor would be far superior and be able to cope with alot more power but the power he claims I genuinly believe he is getting.

Just imagine what it could do with a decent forged motor with lots of NOS:thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I copied this from another forum

- Manny Cruz ran into the 7's and made over 1200whp on a stock block RB26 (stock block, pistons, crank, rods) so they think the stock block, pisotns, crank, and rods will stand up to 



All I am saying is it could be very possible that the facts have gone a little astray


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

paul cawson said:


> The claim is can you get 940 bhp from a stock RB26 no head work or cams, that in itself is very hard to believe. No one is saying a 940bhp low weight car cannot run a 7


I am sitting on the fence on this one, I think it'd be silly to swing either way but the fact that the guys who built the car claim its completely stock sortof indicate to me that it might really be - wouldn't you rather take the credit for being behind the engine building/ingenious tweaks behind making that power??

I find it very hard to believe they'd get over 1000whp as thats just too wildly out of the realms of being sensible, the blocks themselves are getting to the point where they are letting go at that level. 

However, over 500whp on a pump gas daily driven/drag/track raced GTR is not at all unusual - is it that hard to conceive of a car with a healthy version of such a motor with all top quality parts bolted onto it, Methanol fuel poured into it, careful tuning, efficient transmission etc could go very very quick for short bursts of time? Detonation/excessive temperatures are what really kill motors - if you can keep those well in check then its surprising what can be got away with.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think most people did not read : 
motec ecu
dry sump oil pump
ATI Balancer
81mm turbo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, claiming 100% stock might be one way to throw up a smokescreen - if you've built a very trick engine and were a serious competitor, would you be spraying all over the web about exactly what you've done to your engine internally? Neither would I.

That being said, there's plenty inside an RB26 that can take big power if the tune is correct. I do wonder though about stock pistons, and if the ringlands wouldn't give way under the in-cylinder pressures at 1000bhp. But maybe with dead spot-on ignition timing, they can.

Also, this engine is tuned for WOT only - I don't think drag cars get a lot of variable road-mapping at part-throttle and varying load situations! It takes less time to map for full load/full boost only, and you're working with repeatable and fairly consistent engine loads.

Anyways, I fully buy that a stock crank and stock rods can take that kind of power and a 200-300 shot of NOS - I myself am still using OEM for both, because I believe that for the extra money I'd have to pay for a forged crank and I-beam rods, I would gain NOTHING in return.

I still want to hear evidence of a RB26 OEM rod breaking. Not the bolts. The rod itself breaking in half.


----------



## reza168 (Nov 10, 2006)

so that means keep the engine stock, get some good piping, cooling. very good ecu with good tune and lots of nos. can the pfc handle high hp? almost forgot very big turbo hehe. afr 12.2, read that somewhere cant remember.

ok. time to save some money...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

1000 bhp at 8500 rpms is 620 lbs of torque. I am pretty sure stock pistons would last short periods at that torque with no det. 

Rember that even a small bit of det can double the cylinder pressure.

Robbie


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 1000 bhp at 8500 rpms is 620 lbs of torque. I am pretty sure stock pistons would last short periods at that torque with no det.
> 
> Rember that even a small bit of det can double the cylinder pressure.
> 
> Robbie


page 1: 945hp - 1117 ft lbs of torque


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

95GTR600 said:


> page 1: 945hp - 1117 ft lbs of torque


But that torque is not necessary to make 1000 bhp.


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know.... 625whp with 430 torque with stock rods and pistons :thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you guys playing head games here? It takes you 3 years to respond the the original post and then you stop and after 7 months you start up again.

I suspect the power and torque figure are transposed.


----------

